# Where to go for beagle training and rabbits



## Luckeye (Feb 18, 2012)

Brand new to rabbit hunting and beagle training. Does anyone within a couple hours of Novi train beagles? I would like some professional help with live rabbits.

Thank you,


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Luckeye said:


> Brand new to rabbit hunting and beagle training. Does anyone within a couple hours of Novi train beagles? I would like some professional help with live rabbits.
> 
> Thank you,


Theirs tons and tons of guys that do. Won't have any issue finding someone. If I had a number I'd give it to you but I have about 35 names


----------

